# All interior chrome is finally gone! Also tried a euro cruze look as well.



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

how hard was it too pull every piece off?i really like your center console ,im getting tried of the black.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

where the **** did u get those side markers!?? :signs015: they look great!


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

oh i didnt read that right, i see u wrapped them, so my question would be does light still emit from the markers?


----------



## JustBoostin (Aug 3, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> how hard was it too pull every piece off?i really like your center console ,im getting tried of the black.


Thanks, I didn't find it too hard. It just takes some patience.

And the light doesn't show through a whole lot from the markers either. I don't really mind though, I was actually tempted to pull the bulb out completely lol.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

JustBoostin said:


> Thanks, I didn't find it too hard. It just takes some patience.
> 
> And the light doesn't show through a whole lot from the markers either. I don't really mind though, I was actually tempted to pull the bulb out completely lol.


Just remember its actually illegal to not have a amber light/reflector in the front corners on the car.

Just like you have to have red on the rear corner. That's why our tail lights wrap around the corner.

If they didn't they would have to install a red light/reflector by itself.




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Our headlights wrap around quite a ways. That may be sufficient to keep the light police away. I agree it's a risky move legally, however.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

i have to disagree to an extent. im not trying to support illegal mods or whatnot, but i dont think you would have that much of a problem with those covered up. a cop at least where i have experience is made fun of for pulling people over and righting them for nonsense. and at least where i live now there more concerned with gang bangers and murders then even speeding let alone a marker light covered up. but it COULD happen, i wouldnt say that it WOULD tho. just my 2cents :uhh:


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

obermd said:


> Our headlights wrap around quite a ways. That may be sufficient to keep the light police away. I agree it's a risky move legally, however.


Yes the head lights do wrap around as well, but its a clear lens with no amber reflector. If it was like the Australian one then you'd be good. 

I'm only saying this because I've been checked for it on a safety inspection and failed because I had altezza tails(on my tiburon) with no red reflector. And the guy throughly explained the reason. So I had to switch back to my stock tails to pass.

Btw I like the center console. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

The interior looks real good! I would like to wrap some things in carbon fiber, do you have any other pics? How hard was it to pull off the trim around the gauges? 


I hate that this site makes the pics small.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Yes the head lights do wrap around as well, but its a clear lens with no amber reflector. If it was like the Australian one then you'd be good.
> 
> I'm only saying this because I've been checked for it on a safety inspection and failed because I had altezza tails(on my tiburon) with no red reflector. And the guy throughly explained the reason. So I had to switch back to my stock tails to pass.
> 
> ...


ok ya on the aspect of it passing an inspection ya u wont with that but, in the aspect of being pulled over id say dont worry about it just IMO. and off topic but Collins can u check ur PM's.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

^Think the inspector was just trying to save your dignity. Lol


I've had mine dipped for some time now without an issue. The headlights are pretty noticeable at night. Unless you're driving with them off.


----------



## JustBoostin (Aug 3, 2012)

I know that legally i COULD be ticketed for it, but if they're digging that deep, I'll also be getting tickets for tinted front windows, tinted headlights and tails etc lol. I'm not worried about it honestly. Thanks everyone for the feed back on the interior! Also the trim around the gauges comes off very easily. It was fun figuring out to take off the panel that has the little "airbag" emblem to take out the vents to do the rings around them haha.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Mick said:


> ^Think the inspector was just trying to save your dignity. Lol
> 
> 
> I've had mine dipped for some time now without an issue. The headlights are pretty noticeable at night. Unless you're driving with them off.


Yeah yeah (they -ebay- shipped me the wrong set. I ordered the smoked tails and they sent me the altezza so I said what ever)

I was never referring to that the cop would pull u over. 
Only that cars are Sopose to have them and just a heads up if you get put in the same situation (inspector being a ass) that is all. Lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

simply agreed, nobody should give you a hassel with yours..... 

p.s. real nice work on the sticker bombed dash....looks awesome dude!




Matt585 said:


> i have to disagree to an extent. im not trying to support illegal mods or whatnot, but i dont think you would have that much of a problem with those covered up. a cop at least where i have experience is made fun of for pulling people over and righting them for nonsense. and at least where i live now there more concerned with gang bangers and murders then even speeding let alone a marker light covered up. but it COULD happen, i wouldnt say that it WOULD tho. just my 2cents :uhh:


----------



## JustBoostin (Aug 3, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> simply agreed, nobody should give you a hassel with yours.....
> 
> p.s. real nice work on the sticker bombed dash....looks awesome dude!


Thanks man!


----------

